# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Un nuevo aprendiz por el foro

## yawin

Buenos días a todo el mundo.

Se me conoce como Yawin y, aunque llevo toda mi vida interesado en la magia, nunca he practicado en serio. Realmente me interesa la magia y he aprendido mucho sobre la teoría detrás de los trucos. Mi problema es que siempre he considerado que no tengo buena coordinación en mis manos y siempre desisto cuando llevo poco practicando.

La idea de entrar por aquí es ver si interactuando con más gente me contagio de la constancia del resto y me pongo en serio a practicar.

Respecto a los tipos de magia que me gustan, reconozco que soy de los que aprecian lo sencillo. A mi primo pequeño, en navidades, suelo hacerle un sencillo truco basado en haberle metido bolitas de coco en los bolsillos antes de la cena y, después, durante el postre hacerlas desaparecer de mis manos para que "reaparezcan" en sus bolsillos. Aunque, como digo, no tengo mucha práctica y si no me pilla es por ser demasiado joven.

Y nada, que estoy aquí para aprender y conocer gente que sepa más que yo (lo cual no es nada difícil).

----------

